# Good Morning! New Here and UNDERSTAND!!



## writerwoman2002 (Aug 13, 2002)

I have read a lot the member's posts and feel like I can relate to quite a few of you. I, myself have suffered with IBS for, well all my life. I was only officially diagnosed eight years ago. Since then, I have had seven surgeries, which had nothing to do with IBS, except for a colonoscopy. I have massive scar tissue from a c-section, hysterectomy four years ago and bladder repair surgery. I think my IBS has gotten worse since those surgeries, because any time you mess with the abdomen and screw up the natural flow of things, everything goes awry. I too, have been told to "live with it." I have tried and some days are better than others, but I don't go a day without some symptoms. The two things that seem to help the most with my IBS is aloe vera and slippery elm. Also, if I cut way back on dairy. It's hard when dh and kids eat ice cream like it depends on their very survival!!







The one thing I have the hardest problem with is GAS!! Because of the scar tissue that has formed, I get trapped gas often, to where it doubles me over!! I have tried all the over-the-counter medicine and found that if I take ultra-strength Phazyme, it helps a little.I have heard about a number of products that are supposed to help, but they don't and it gets very frustrating!







The only thing I do now is go the natural way and have found it works better than anything else. I go to a chiropracter for back problems and he does accupressure to help break up scar tissue. Sometimes it hurts like you know what, but it has helped a great deal with constipation and gas. I also take herbs to help and try, I say TRY...to not stress out raising three kids, of which one is only nine and already in the pre-teen stage! That is a challenge!







Anyway, I hope that you can relate to my post and invite anyone to personally e-mail me for moral support or to just chat.







Take Care,


----------

